# Bald Spots - Normal Quilling or Too Big?



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Winston's been with me for a few days now, and I'm naturally a little paranoid, so I've noticed this, and it has me worrying.

The breeder said he was starting to go through quilling (he's 6 and a half weeks old), so I was expecting little quills to fall out, and I can see a bunch of places where new ones are growing in (it looks SO PAINFUL!), but I'm a little concerned about how "bald" his back is when he balls up. He hasn't been scratching, and (as far as I know) the skin looks normal. Is it normal to have little bald spots during quilling? I have a picture:


----------



## FaesMama (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know if it's 'normal' for everyone else but that's how Fae's back looked when she was that age. I noticed that her back began to fill out when she was about 8 weeks. 

Anyhow, sorry I cant be more helpful than to say that it appeared to be normal for my hedgie, and she has a full back of the prickles now.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Quigley's back looks that bare in some spots (has since we got him). It might be normal for some hedgehogs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks normal for a baby. Some have sparser quill coats especially during quilling.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm glad he's not sick! Thank you everyone!


----------

